# Eye candy for Atlas fans



## rammed (Oct 7, 2012)

A friend of mine gave me 3 cardboard boxes full of gun magazines from the 50's and 60's. Here are a few pages from a 1959/1960 Craftsman tool catalog that was in the box. It's a 48 page catalog  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Kevin45 (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh to be able to go back in time for a short while with a pocket full of cash. Now if I can just get that time machine finished. :think1:


----------



## ABB (Oct 17, 2012)

Yep...I remember going to Sears when I was a kid and fawning over all that stuff on the floor...kids can't do that anymore:shrugs:


----------



## Jeffers (Oct 26, 2012)

Is there a good site where all this info can be uploaded?

I have a few pieces of literature I would like to make available


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 27, 2012)

Jeffers, we maintain a library here and would love to have your contribution to it. Look at the toolbar and find "DOwnloads". There will be an upload link and you can choose the appropriate category for what you have to upload.


----------

